# anyone on here blended their own dubbing?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

im looking for your own created recipe of blending dubbing that gave a color that you liked a lot that isnt for sale in stores. so if you have any name the brand type and color of the dubbins blended and what it turned out to be?


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

Check your lint trap after a load of laundry in the color of dub you are looking for


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought that was what the coffee grinder was really for------ I blend most of my bugger dubbings.
My buddy has a long haired black dachsund . We take the hairs off the comb- scissor them up a little shorted- throw them in the coffee grinder with a little red flash- probably one of the best blends we use for still waters.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Packfish said:


> I thought that was what the coffee grinder was really for------ I blend most of my bugger dubbings.
> My buddy has a long haired black dachsund . We take the hairs off the comb- scissor them up a little shorted- throw them in the coffee grinder with a little red flash- probably one of the best blends we use for still waters.


hmmm i have 3 short hairs. lol wish there was some way to get their fur


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Look at that Golden Damsel dubbing- that's like 5 or 6 different dubbings blended together and what a killer that is------ I know they have dubbinbgs out there now that are manufactured to be like that- but I have yet to find one that is the exact same-


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

don't know if you can buy this in stores but the tails from cottontail rabbits make my dubbing easier to wrap on. also it is super soft making it nice for dry fly dubbing. it's white though-no color there.

if i want color i usually just add some colored stuff i buy in the store-i usually use the hareline dubbin- mixed with my weird hairs and furs i feel like throwing in to make the combo i desire. one thing i found useful when i mix my dubbing is to write down what furs/hairs i used on a piece of tape and tape it onto the bag so i can reproduce it if i want, however no two dubbing blends are the same. 

i have to agree with packfish that dog hair makes some interesting dubbing. i used lab hair once to make it more bouyant. it didn't work the best though-too rough.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry for the double


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

flyfisher117 said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that was what the coffee grinder was really for------ I blend most of my bugger dubbings.
> ...


I have a GSP and when I comb him, I end up with some really buggy looking dubbing that is great for Hares ears.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Get some ice dubbing in several colors and blend them together.
You can mix several colors to get some flashy streamers.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Cool ideas guys. I have always wondered if dog hair would be possible. I used to have an Irish Wolf Hound mix that was brindle. I would always laugh about using his fur as tying material.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Just certain dog hairs and cat hairs----- some as Chuck stated don't work well. For streamers it's tough to beat the synthetics- I have dinked around with it for many many years and I really only used 2 or 3 of the concoctions that I have messed around with- but those 3 are better than what I can buy for those flies.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> Cool ideas guys. I have always wondered if dog hair would be possible. I used to have an Irish Wolf Hound mix that was brindle. I would always laugh about using his fur as tying material.


wolf hound fur is like bucktail almost isnt it??


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you want a killer dubbing for sowbugs blend 2/3 dark gray sow-scud dubbing with 1/3 UV tan Ice dub. Just the right amount of flash but not too much and matches the naturals perfectly.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

flyguy7 said:


> If you want a killer dubbing for sowbugs blend 2/3 dark gray sow-scud dubbing with 1/3 UV tan Ice dub. Just the right amount of flash but not too much and matches the naturals perfectly.


I gotta try the tan ice your talking about.
I have been doing that only using the olive ice. I think the flash in those ice dubbing is a great ingredient to to add to any self made blends. Experimentation has been fun on the weber for me the last few weeks. I have caught fish on my first drift with some of the patterns I have been making.


----------

